# Adiantum pubescens



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried these in a viv? I saw a couple at home depot and thought they looked pretty nice. I didn't pick one up before I asked here though. BTW, they are EA plants so I'm not even 100% sure if they are what they say they are.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

google a picture to make sure


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

According to 'A Fern Growers Manual' _Adiantum pubescens_ is a name applied to a variant of _Adiantum hispidulum_. There is a small growing cultivar of _Adiantum hispidulum_ sold in the trade. Without a picture it's hard to tell what they are. Adiantum normally like lots of air and high humidity. They hate stale air. I keep them in the wetest spot in my greenhouse and they love it. But, most say in a terrarium they hate to have their fronds sprayed and rot. 

As far as a tag, it means nothing on most EA plants so you can't go by it. They often even get the genus wrong.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I don't trust any EA tags anymore! It looks like what's called "maiden hair" from google, but of course it's not listed as pubescens.


----------

